# How does one install Miche BB?



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

Okay I got the BB and the freewheel tool (why does it take a Dremel tool to make it fit?). The Bottom Bracket came with no instructions. Below is from the Phil Wood site for their BB; I've been told that installation is similar. So what about the 'retaining compound"; are we talking Loctite here? What color? Why so much trouble and so little info for an apparent quality and well priced component?

Brad


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

try this


----------



## ProsperityRed (Aug 21, 2007)

*This is what worked for me (Phil BB)*

I recently installed a phil wood BB on my bike, maybe I could be of some help. The thread sealer compound was Blue... probably loctite, had an interesting smell that wasnt offensive. Anyway, the 1913S Pramato BB looks pretty similar to the Phil BB I installed. The outside cups are a tight fit and I was not able to push them together with my bare hands. They had to be forced together by the screwing motion of the cups. This is also what the Phil Wood guy said when I called them up thinking they were too small for the BB spindle, he also said that if they could be pushed together by hand then they would wind up creaking when the bike is pedaled.


The way I instaled it is as follows:

1. Manually Screw in the counterclockway threaded cup side (I believe it was the chainring side) into the BB after applying some loctite.

2. Push in the BB spindle so it rests against the inside opening of the cup that was just screwed in

3. There should be just enough room for the other cup (non-chainring side) to be screwed in about 3 threads deep by hand (also with some loctite on it)

4. Use the BB tool to force the cup ends to 'join' with the BB spindle piece. This is only really possible when screwing it together with the BB tool.

5. Try to center the BB so that the cup ends are tight with the BB and cant be screwed in any more but also have the same amount protruding from each end of the BB shell.

I did all of this first without using any loctite to make sure it actually fits since it was the first time I installed a BB but it worked fine. Also make sure all the threads are clean on both the BB shell as well as the threaded cup ends.


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

roadfix said:


> try this


 Thanks, but Park tool does not support this type of bottom bracket.

Brad


----------



## ProsperityRed (Aug 21, 2007)

onespeedbiker said:


> Thanks, but Park tool does not support this type of bottom bracket.
> 
> Brad



According to this site:
http://www.businesscycles.com/tbb-miche.htm

... the Miche Bottom Bracket uses the same tool as Campagnolo BBs. I am sure Park makes one of those, but there are a number of different BB tools out there. Your local LBS should have the right tool for sale.

This is probably the right tool, but I'm not 100% sure:
http://www.parktool.com/products/detail.asp?cat=25&item=BBT-5


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

ProsperityRed said:


> According to this site:
> http://www.businesscycles.com/tbb-miche.htm
> 
> ... the Miche Bottom Bracket uses the same tool as Campagnolo BBs. I am sure Park makes one of those, but there are a number of different BB tools out there. Your local LBS should have the right tool for sale.
> ...


 I didn't mean the Park didn't make a tool. The BBT-5 and Fr-5 will work with some modification. However, Park Tool does not sell a tool that works without modification and does not give any information on how to install an adjustable chainline bottom bracket. Your original post gave me the type of info I was looking for. 

Thanks.


----------

